# Knowing if Urinary Tract Infection



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a sneaking suspicion theres somethig wrong. What are the symptoms? What is the treatment?
The only thing I have to go on is a very strong Amoniac smell. Also One keeps pulling the towel over so he can lay on the cool plastic floor like he has an upset stomach or bladder and it cools him off.
Spider


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

My first instinct, judging by the strong smell of ammonia, is to ask if they are drinking enough? I have to keep an eye on our little one to make her drink as sometimes she gets a bit dehydrated (you can tell from pinching their skin - how quickly it goes back into place).

My second thought was that moving the towels to sleep on the plastic can be a normal behaviour - I've made nice little cozy spots for our girls only to have them pull it apart to sleep on the bare plastic, at times.

Other than that, the closest my book gets to this kind of thing is kidney disease. The common signs for this are drinking and urinating more frequently, but if they're drinking that much you wouldn't think it would smell more... I don't know.

The book also mentions bladder threadworm, but only goes on to say that it rarely causes health problems.

Are there any other "symptoms"? Sleeping more, eating habits changed, diarrhea?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

May see any of the following:
# Unusual frequency in urination
# Dampness of fur from urine around perineum
# A firm and/or distended bladder
# Blood or porphyrin in the urine
# Foul smelling or cloudy urine

Note: Any rat showing clinical signs of a urinary tract infection requires immediate attention by veterinarian. 

Diagnostics
Obtain history.

Obtain urine sample for culture and sensitivity. This can be done either in the office or by having the owner obtain sample at home by lining a small carrier floor with plastic and placing rat in carrier upon waking. Once rat has voided aspirate urine with a syringe for testing. 
read more at...
http://ratguide.com/health/urinary_renal/urinary_tract_infections_lower.php


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah, the only real way to tell is to get them to a vet to check for bacteria and blood in the urine. frequent urination that involves very little volume and very dark color (i.e. blood), and pain, is the biggest sign. i've had bladder/urinary tract infections before, and let me tell you they are like the worst thing in the world, so if you suspect it, get them to a vet asap, they'll feel better immediately.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I just went through a bladder infection with Fizzgig here were his symptoms.

Drinking an obscene amount of water
vocalizing when touched
swelling around the groin
smelley pee
very cage aggressive


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oops sorry his treatment is seven days of antibiotics. he has had four days and it is a completely different rat!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Stephanie, I don't think 7 days will be long enough. UTI's can be a tricky one to keep from recurring if you don't medicate long enough. UTI's respond very quickly to meds and give the rat some relief but I would say at least 14 days on abs should take care of it for good.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

it is a super sized dosage of antibiotics lilspaz LoL i trust my vet completely when it comes to this thanks though


edited for spelling lol

i can't eat and type at the same time obviously lol


----------

